# Retail Analysis Sample



## goss (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

Using Power BI Desktop 2.36.4434.381 64-bit (June 2016)

Trying to connect to Get Data, but there are no Samples available on 8:16am AZ Sunday, July 31, 2016.

Following these directions: https://powerbi.microsoft.com/en-us/documentation/powerbi-sample-tutorial-connect-to-the-samples/

Thoughts?

thx


----------



## olivierhbh (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Goss,

"_NOTE__: This tutorial applies to Power BI Service and not Power BI Desktop."_

You can access this data on the Web version: https://app.powerbi.com.

Olivier.


----------

